# Suggest Me A Game [Console]



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread is dedicated to Console games specifically,which are recommended by us forumites
*You can also suggest multi-platform games that play better on a particular console*
use this format
<Game Name> - (Genre) - (<Year of release>)
*_format taken from the original "Suggest Me A Game [PC]" By Piyush/Azzu_
*Read this
*


Spoiler



The games are arranged in type of Console  order.
The games mentioned here are the recommendation of various members of TDF.
The date after the game name is the release date of first ever game in that particular series.
The date after the game description is the release date of the latest game in that particular series.


*PS3*


Spoiler



*God of War III -(Hack 'n' Slash)-(2010)*
this game is the third in the GoW trilogy and begins from where you left off in  GoW 2.It plays from third-person view.
*Heavy Rain-(Action-Adventure,Thriller)-(2010)*
Heavy Rain features four protagonists involved with the mystery of the Origami Killer, a serial killer who uses extended periods of rainfall to drown his victims.
Ethan Mars is trying to save his son from being the next victim, while investigative journalist Madison Paige, FBI profiler Norman Jayden, and private detective Scott Shelby are each trying to track down clues to the Origami Killer's identity. The player interacts with the game by performing actions highlighted on screen related to motions on the controller, and in some cases, performing a series of quick time events during fast-paced action sequences. The player's decisions and actions during the game will affect the narrative. The main characters can be killed, and certain actions may lead to different scenes and endings


*PS Vita*


Spoiler



in construction


*Xbox 360*


Spoiler



in construction


*Wii*


Spoiler



in construction


*
VINTAGE CONSOLES
*
*PS2*


Spoiler



in construction


*PSP*


Spoiler



in construction


*Nintendo DS*


Spoiler



in construction


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

Isn't there a separate section for Console/games?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 25, 2012)

Heavy Rain! PS3 exclusive.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

^Added


> Isn't there a separate section for Console/games?


i know.If you keep a corpse in a marketplace it will get attention, right?.but if you keep the corpse in a graveyard it will not get any attention.same applies to this thread


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

I know..lol! the console section is pretty much dead.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 26, 2012)

There was a poll. There are not many console owners here 

*Moved thread to console section. *


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 5, 2013)

I like playing Alan Wake on Xbox 360


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Please add Last of us to Ps3 as on of the best game for the console 
loved to play infamous 2 on ps3 as well


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 5, 2013)

Its pretty obvious but, UC2 and UC1 should be there too IMO.
SR3 and Skyrim are the ones that i am playing now(addicted)
Dont know why people complain about skyrim on PS3, didnt even encounter fps issues or lag and glitches/freezes...but the losading times are too long


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 6, 2013)

add RDR in PS3 list

Also, there should be a mention (in bold) if a game is exclusive to that particular console.

PS3 fans will not forgive you if they dont see TLOU in the list lol


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 6, 2013)

^ Imo RDR isnt so fun to play..I think its over rated, the gameplay is so boring, anyways, its just my opinion.

Is TLOU worth buying now?? I was considering to buy it when the price drops, please give some advice


----------



## BombayBoy (Aug 6, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid 4 - PS3


----------



## T!M3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Journey on PS3


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay guys There Are good number of people on TDF Who play on consoles too. so lets make this thread live.
I am Adding xbox 360 to list. you may advise if not good.
*Xbox 360*


Spoiler



1) *HALO 4*
one of the great looking graphics of HALO. It shows that How much xbox 360 is capable of must play game for HALO Fans.
2) *TITANFALL*(coming in 2014) Most anticipated game for xbox 360 for 2014. 
3)*Forza Motorsport 4 * it may not be as charming as GT5 of sony but it has got more racing, more user friendly career and all in all it is must play if you have xbox and you love racing.



more will be updated. and here people can ask for suggestions for games to for console only.

thanks


----------



## jak3072 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bayonetta, Valkyria Chronicles for RPG lovers...


----------



## Gollum (Mar 31, 2014)

Heavenly Sword - Hack n Slash - Sep 20 2007 PS3 exclusive

Uncharted 1,2,3 - Action adventure - PS3 Exclusive

Tekken 6 - fighting - PSP/PS3

Tekken tag tournament 2 - Fighting - September 2012 PS3/XBOX360

Gravity Rush - Action adventure - June 2012 PSVITA

NFS most wanted 2012 - racing - PSVITA/PS3/PC/XBOX360

GTA V - action adventure - PS3/XBOX360

KillZone Shadow Fall - FPS - PS4 Exclusive

inFamous Second Son - Action Adventure - PS4 Exclusive


----------

